# How do i removed the front speakers in a 97??????????????



## alex12358 (May 31, 2004)

I need to replace my front speakers in the doors of the passenger and driver side of the car. Im sure i can get them out just by going at them but i want to do it the right way. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

well if you have the bose system scrap it... its just gunna be more problems than its worth. i know how to do it for a J30... but the door handle is in a diff spot and thats where the screws are for a J30. but seriously if you have a bose, just get a whole new setup. there junk


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

You've got to take off the whole door panel. I think there are screws along the bottom and one in the door handle. I'm not really sure about screw placement as I haven't yet done this myself.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

there is 4 on the bottom and 1 in the arm rest.you also have to pop the the door handle trim off and the power window buttons(use a small flat head for that).then you just pry the door panel off.also if you get a haynes book for your maxima it tells you in detail with pics.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

dont forget the screw behind the part that you use to open the door, someone might have mentioned it. its tricky to pop the inside part off under the door opening latch < --- wtf ? lol

a phillips head screwdriver will be all you need once inside, the bose have little plug things that have to be undone, then unscrew the screws off the speaker and pop it out.

the speaker weighs around 3.5 lbs. LOL ! :fluffy:


----------

